# Flame moss - do's & don'ts



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Flame moss is extremely easy to grow IME. Just tie it to a piece of driftwood or some rocks and throw it in the tank. I used sewing thread, but people use fishing line also. I don't do anything special to mine and it grows well.


----------



## dzydvl (Aug 19, 2010)

Do some rocks work better than others. I would imagine, the more porous the better. Obviously I'm not too concerned with the appearance of the rock or wood, since most of it will be covered with moss. What about Mesh? I've read that people like to use that (Lufa,pantyhose, green scrubbie, An old fish net, Etc)


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Porous rocks would probably work better than smooth rocks so that the moss has more places to root. I would not use mesh b/c eventually the moss will attach itself to whatever it's tied to so the string can be removed once that occurs. I would imagine that using mesh of some sort would be a PITA to remove without disturbing the mosses new growth.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Just be sure to trim it or it will brown underneath, because of the tight, upright growth.


----------



## dzydvl (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info... I figured I would use sewing thread since it will eventually break down, but I thought I saw something about mesh, so I was a little unsure....


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I used a forrest green sewing thread, and it was still there long after I ripped all the moss out. This was a couple years total.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

You can also use dots of superglue to glue it to rocks and driftwood, just pat the moss dry, pat the rock/wood dry.... apply a gob of thick-viscosity superglue to the rock and use a pencil tip to push some of the moss into the glue. A spritz of water will skin-over the superglue enough to put it back in the tank. Superglue will cure underwater just fine.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i use fishing line to tie them to manzanita branches.. they flame up nicely..and pretty fast. 

dont: get clado algae mixed up in it.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

If you do attempt super glue, use GEL. It is so much easier to work with.


----------

